# Is abestos present normally in homes built around 1979 to 1981? Pics included



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's unlikely with the age of the home---but possible----for good measure---spray the garage with water as you sweep to keep any of the dust from going airborne---


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thanks oh'mike, I thought it was unlikely to contain asbestos as well. Good idea about the water too.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a good link to possible asbestos issues in a home...

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/pubs/453.html



> *Where Asbestos Hazards May Be Found In The Home*
> 
> 
> Some roofing and siding shingles are made of asbestos cement.
> ...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

What you have appears to be cellulose insulation, which would not contain asbestos. Don't be led to believe that all asbestos was banned from all products in the U.S. 

Between 2000-2007, the U.S. imported 110,000,000 pounds of the stuff. And that was just for use in manufacture in the U.S. Who knows what is coming in products manufactured off shore?

Regarding the previous list, #2, Houses that have had vermiculite installed as insulation may well be later than the 1950s.

#9. All kinds of high temperature insulation on stoves, ovens, water heaters and boilers can contain asbestos, including the breaching and pipe cement on exhaust stacks.

I've seen it in caulking, drywall, drywall compound and acoustical tiles too.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think you have asbestos, that looks like black mold though.


----------



## AnnContorno (Sep 27, 2012)

Good reminder on making sure it's wet before you start clean up...something that I forgot!


----------



## Gissle (Mar 29, 2012)

Sound's unlikely that 's asbestos, but you need to get specialists in to remove the stuff.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mold is very likely, even though it was banned at that time frame it could still have traces in the insulation,


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Contrary to common wisdom, asbestos containing products are still perfectly legal in the United States, and are still in use. The main supplier of asbestos mineral is Canada, which still sells asbestos mineral for use throughout the world. The EPA lost a court case in which it sought to ban asbestos outright.

By the way, the word "asbestos" is not actually defined by the EPA, they typically refer to "asbestos form fibers". There are several dozen different minerals which can be processed to create long, very small fibers, which are strong, essentially fireproof, and have been used in an astonishing variety of products over the years, including insulation, brake pads, tiles, roofing material, siding, paint, countertops, you name it. The ONLY way to know if a particular product contains "asbestos" is to have it tested by a laboratory. It is much less likely that a recently constructed house contains "asbestos" than an older house, but anyone who assures you there is some magic cutoff date is mistaken.

That said, "asbestos" is only considered to be dangerous when inhaled. The EPA contains a pretty decent website explaining how to test for asbestos (this takes a lab, cannot be done visually), and how to clean it up and dispose of it.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

That insulation doesn't contain asbestos but still not good to breath. Probably contains mold and mouse poop. I always set up a couple box fans and I always take a break after a big cloud forms from dropping big pieces. Use a respirator also


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I paid a price in the form of a loose diagnosis of "environmental pneumonia" once for boldly crawling around, cares to the wind and demo-ing antique homes. I don't think I ever breathed in asbestos fibers but I am now diligent about wearing at least dust masks if not an aspirator working around any insulation and airborne dust. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> I paid a price in the form of a loose diagnosis of "environmental pneumonia" once for boldly crawling around, cares to the wind and demo-ing antique homes. I don't think I ever breathed in asbestos fibers but I am now diligent about wearing at least dust masks if not an aspirator working around any insulation and airborne dust. :thumbsup:


 
Ahhh, to be young and dumb. I once had to retrieve a spray tank lid that fell into the bottom of a 600 gallon tank full of DDT
not dead yet:wink: and still fathered my only child:laughing:


----------



## Gissle (Mar 29, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> That insulation doesn't contain asbestos but still not good to breath. Probably contains mold and mouse poop. I always set up a couple box fans and I always take a break after a big cloud forms from dropping big pieces. Use a respirator also


For a minute I thought you said 'moose poop' i was thinking 'how could a moose get up there' lol!:laughing:


----------

